# HP,sony or Samsung - The fight of Portables within 26K



## codesuperking (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Digiters,

I am looking for a portable with a target budget of Rs. 26K. In my quest for such a portable I have the following criteria:

Small form factor - 12" screen size
Dual core processor
Min. 2GB RAM
Good battery life
Expandable for future use with respect to RAM and other components

I have narrowed down on following models. Please advise which one is better VFM:
1) HP dm1-3014au HP Pavilion dm1-3000 Entertainment Notebook PC series specifications - HP Home & Home Office products

2) Sony Vaio YPCYB25AG/B
VPCYB25AG : Y Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India

3) Samsung N150 - JP0GIN
â€œLooks like itâ€™s worth it.â€￾ Try it. - NP-N150-JP0GIN - Netbook - Notebook | SAMSUNG

Any other recommendations will be welcome.
Kindly omit Lenovo,HCL,Toshiba,Compaq from the recommendations.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2011)

Go for the Sony's model. Both the HP and Sony modles are identical in most specs but I would rely on Sony's reliability and support over HP's. And Samsung's powered by slower Atom processor.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 8, 2011)

HP DM1
Better battery life, Win7 HB 64bit (instead of starter 32bit), 7200rpm HDD, and HP Coolsense.


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

Get anyone out of Sony or HP. AMD E-350 ftw. Much better than Intel Atom both in performance and battery life.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 8, 2011)

HP anyday. I've heard people having issues with sony ODD's and warranty for laptops.


----------



## reddead (Jul 8, 2011)

+ 1 for sony



Cybertonic said:


> HP anyday. I've heard people having issues with sony ODD's and warranty for laptops.



hp is having issues with warranty,they no more honour their previous extended warranties and also not providing any extended warranty any more....


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2011)

All those laptops are highly priced, compared to their offering. Here is my magical suggestion for you:-

*Asus 1215B @ 20.6K in smcinternational*

Specs are:

AMD Brazos C50 Dual Core (1.0GHz,1MB L2 Cache)
AMD Redeon HD 6250 GPU
2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz Ram
320 GB 5400 rpm HDD
12.1" HD Glare LED Backlight WXGA (1366x768) Screen
Optical Drive: *Blu-Ray DVD RW 8X SM DL (yes, you are reading it correct...it is a bluray drive)*
802.11 a/b/g/n Wi-fi + Blue Tooth 3.0
3 USB 2.0
1 USB 3.0
0.3 Megapixel Camera
HDMI Output
6 Cell 56W battery with 8 Hrs of backup
Weight: 1.45 kg

I think it is the best Brazos based netbook available, 2nd best is the *ASUS X53U –SX013D*, having the same config with 15.6" display and price is just 18.4K.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ I think *asus X53U-SX013D* should be the best option buddy rather than 2nd best. Op should go for it eyes closed.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I think *asus X53U-SX013D* should be the best option buddy rather than 2nd best. Op should go for it eyes closed.


Vicky, the OP wants a small form factor, within 12.1" screen. So as per his requirement I have suggested him the 12.1" one as the best option.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Oh didn't see that buddy.  Technically both are same so op can go for anyone of the two he sees fit for his usage.


----------



## codesuperking (Jul 8, 2011)

hello vickybat,

Thanks for the suggestion.

I have been omitting Asus laptops from my search as I am not aware of the service quality they provide. Do they have enough service centers in India. This laptop is for my bro who is studying in baroda, Gujarat.,  


secondly, I would like to have ur opinion abt acer aspire one happy 2. how gud it is. unfortunately I cud not find its specs, just heard abt it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 9, 2011)

Stay away from Acer especially the Aspire One series. They have reaaaaally really bad build quality.

My dad has one. The screen used to flicker a lot.(I said used to because the screen cracked two days ago. )


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 9, 2011)

From the three models mentioned, HP is better from a pure performance perspective. Sony is not bad either. Warranty is really a matter of personal experience - I've had nothing but good to say about HP's warranty, but you can see some others don't quite agree. 

In any case, don't go for the Samsung. The only thing it has going for it is possibly a better LCD/LED screen.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2011)

codesuperking said:


> hello vickybat,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> ...



Asus laptops are serviced by rashi peripherals. They are very good in my place i.e in bhubaneshwar.

Asus laptops have impeccable build quality so absolutely no worries on that front. Its equal to dell and doesn't demand a premium that dell does. Besides you won't get a laptop with the same specs that asus offers in the one me & cilus had suggested.

So look no further and get the asus x53u if you want 15.6 inch screen @ 18.4k free shipping from smcinternational or the 1215B which has a 12.1 screen @ 20k.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Samsung has NOTHING going for it compared to HP and Sony IMO. 
The Sony is overall the better machine and better reliability, HP will be a little faster due to a faster hard drive + comes with Win 7 Home basic.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ And they come with crappy atom processors isn't it?


----------



## codesuperking (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: HP,sony or Samsung - The fight of Portables within 26K - has dell cheated me ?*

Hello friends,

Thanks for your help.

Unfortunately my budget was restricted to 23K and I opted to choose for Dell Inspiron M101z Laptop | Dell India for a price of Rs. 22.5K from nehru Place.

But to my horror, after making the purchase I checked the system properties of the laptop to find that the laptop carried AMD Athlon II Neo K125 processor which is a single core processor. I had expected a dual core processor AMD K325 as provided by the specs on their website.

I asked the vendor on the difference and he was perplexed, my warranty claim also showed the product as M101z.

I feel very cheated by this.

Please advise what should I do ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ if you were going to take whatever the dealer are offering there, why made a topic here & asked for suggestions? theres nothing you can do. so enjoy what you got.


----------



## codesuperking (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Sam,

Perhaps u have misunderstood. 

Definitely I asked for suggestions. But owing to cash crunch at the last moment I opted for Dell M101z. 

This model appeared to be a good option as it had 11.6" screen and had good specs as advertised by Dell website.

I had enquired from the dealers whether they had the model available. Little did I know that the model name is same but the specs are different and what a big difference they are.

To me the advertisement for m101Z is misleading as it promises one thing and delivers other.

I disagree with your statement "theres nothing you can do. so enjoy what you got.". This poorly reflects the consumer mindset, not asserting for their rights and taking things as it is.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2011)

well its your bad luck seriously. i checked Dell's site & only avl config is the one with Athlon II Neo dual core. 

are you sure it got a single core processor? but if Dell sells Inspiron M-series with single core processor (other than Atom) they should have listed it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

Contact Dell.


----------



## codesuperking (Jul 12, 2011)

I have sent a complaint to Dell at their email ID India_Care_REL@dell.com on 10th July.

Till date I have not received any response.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

Did you check the specifications when you bought it?


----------



## codesuperking (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello ico,

The first thing after giving cash to the dealer was to open up the box and check specifications by viewing system properties of the laptop. The laptop has Windows 7 Home Basic.

I found that the system properties showed that it had K125 processor which is a single core processor. It did not have K325 processor.

I asked the dealer why such a difference - he did not know the answer - he said I asked for the model and I got that model. In fact after that I checked all the Dell dealerships in Nehru Place, Delhi inquiring about the model M101z and checking system properties myself, I found the results as same.


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

This is silly. Dell should mention the specs on the box. If they hadn't done so, you have a good case.


----------



## codesuperking (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi ico,

There were no specs on the box that came with the laptop.


----------

